# First footage of V-22 Osprey in Iraq



## Crusader74 (Nov 26, 2007)

This is a good Story.. The Marines helping the Iraqi People in their Quest to becoming Haij's and Of Course the Osprey;)




> An inside source over in Iraq shot me a note yesterday with a link that shows a Marine-produced video telling the story of their assistance in securing routes for Iraqis traveling to the Haaj.
> 
> But in it - about half way through - is the first known footage of the Osprey on a deployment. It's just a quick shot, but we'll call it a "proof of life" that the MV-22 is indeed deployed to Iraq and can land safely in the desert (sarcasm).
> 
> ...


----------



## Centermass (Nov 26, 2007)

:cool:


----------



## jercamp45 (Dec 6, 2007)

*'bout time.........*

we got that wonderful bird up and running.
  Certainly has some bugs, but VTOL is the future of aviation!


----------

